# My new but humble set up



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey guys,

As I have just bought a MC2 (thanks to Hotmetal) my set up has become 100% better.

I will have to stick with my Deglonghi EC155 for a while longer as funds have become tight. I am tempted to mod it with a new steam wand.... my wife doesnt like the idea as she thinks I tend to destroy things as soon as I crack open the casing!

But here is my humble set up. There is one edition coming through the post a Espro tamper


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I started with a Delonghi - My sister in law has got it and it's still going strong









Great starter set up - Enjoy!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I started with a delonghi too, again now owned by another family member and still working well. Good choice with the grinder, will do you well for plenty of time.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Nice little set up, My friend has been using a similar Delonghi for 4 years now with no real problems and i had and MC2 for 2 & half years, very good for a simple grinder.


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Its good to hear that people started with a delonghi... im really looking forward to getting some mileage with the MC2


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No matter how humble the set up, most of us started in a small way and moved up when funds permitted and upgradeits set in (afraid there is no cure).

Meanwhile enjoy your grinder and your coffee that is the most important thing.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> (afraid there is no cure)


There is.... It's called a wife, kid and mortgage!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

seeq said:


> There is.... It's called a wife, kid and mortgage![/QUOT
> 
> There you go with those negative waves


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> seeq said:
> 
> 
> > There is.... It's called a wife, kid and mortgage![/QUOT
> ...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey Stuart glad you like it! I had a DeLonghi ( EC710?) when I bought the MC2. A good pairing, the Iberital improved what I was able to get from my machine by 100% - but of course that only reinforced my interest and I joined this forum and got upgradeitis!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> El carajillo said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent film Kellys Heroes Frank
> ...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You manage to dial the MC2 in yet?

Took me a few days to get it right.

Keep your eyes open now for a classic and your away.


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Not yet, I was almost there last night but I used all my coffee beans!! So ive bought some more this morning. My mission for tonight is to get a 2 oz shot in 25sec. How many grams should be putting in my porter filter?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

depends on your pf, what size is it, single, double, triple?


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Its a double....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

try 14g, tamp it and see what it looks like, how much room is left at the top...


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks Froggy, i will do that tonight


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont forget to weigh out, aim for the ration stated all over this place at 1:1.6 so 14g in gives 23g out, up your dose to 16g and you want 26g out.

See what times you are getting this out in and adjust the grind to see if you can get it in the 25-30 seconds, keep the tamp the same.

Then taste!


----------

